# Trouble Keeping Water In Her Cage



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

So my puppy is almost 6 months old. She loves water, so it's hard keepin a water bowl filled with water in her kennel. At 1st i started out using a plastic, rectangular shaped kitty litter pan as her water bowl. That worked somewhat. The problem with that was my puppy would sit/lay in the water bowl and most of the water would splash out of the container. Then she would play with the kitter litter pan, so the rest of the water would be splashed out eventually. So I came up with a new idea. I purchased a mop bucket and tied it to a corner of her kennel, but eventually she tugged on that for so long that the knots that i tied came loose, and she ended up emptying the bucket of water. Then I decided to use a small/medium metal bowl to put her water in because she wouldnt be able to lay in that so i thought that would do the trick for sure. Nope. Soon as I put that bowl of water in her kennel, she put her front paws in it and started diggin in it like it was dirt. Plz help. any tips will be appreciated. I just need something that will hold water that my puppy cant turn over or chew up. Its too hot for her not to have access to water 24/7


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can buy a water bottle to hook on the kennel. They sell them for dogs and also small animals.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

So i reckon this is an outside kennel... why not give her the best of both worlds?? A Kiddy pool! lol Both of my dog runs have their own kiddy pool, and I have one kiddy pool just out in the yard for the dogs that can roam. I just got two more kiddy pools which will be put in the front part of the yard.

EDIT: I don't water the dogs inside, they only have access to water outside.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You could try a large water bottle similiar to those you would put on a hamster/gerbil cage. They sell em for dogs and cats too. I hope that works for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Yea i saw those at petsmart. i started to get 1, but i just knew some way some how she'd figure out a way to chew it right off the fence. I might go back and purchase 1 becuse it cant hurt to try b/c hey it might just work. But how does it actually work? Does it constantly drip? Does water drip out just when she licks on it?


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Yes it's an outdoor kennel. And she has a kiddy pool and loves it. I thought about puttin the pool in her kennel, but i think the pool is too large.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What about a horse water trough? It's not as wide as a kiddy pool. it's long enough, but narrow yanno?

EDIT: How big is your kennel? IMO, all dogs should have at least 10x10 of living space. I know I wouldn't want to be left in a kennel as big as a closet.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

it's a 10x10 kennel. I just don't think the kiddy pool will fit through the kennel door. is a horse trough heavy? because that might would work if she cant turn it over or play with it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitlover09 said:


> it's a 10x10 kennel. I just don't think the kiddy pool will fit through the kennel door. is a horse trough heavy? because that might would work if she cant turn it over or play with it.


You don't need a huge kiddy pool, i have the smaller ones in my kennels and a huge one out in the yard. Yeah a horse trough is a lot heavier than the pools and buckets and all that jazz. They even have ones with a plug at the bottom so you can drain it to clean it. Just face the plug towards the outside of the kennel.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I already have the kiddy pool. I bought it a while back, and all they had were the large ones. They're always sold out because people buy them for their pets. So when 1 store finally had them in stock, all they had were the large ones. So i bought it and she loves it. Do you know about how much a horse trough costs?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You would have to hook it up on the outside so it couldn't be knocked off. They are only supposed to drip if licked.

What indigo is talking about is probably a better fix for your situation though.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you have a hose? You could take the dog out and throw then pool in from the top or lift it up and put it through the bottom then fill it?


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I cant put the pool in from the top of the kennel b/c i built this wooden roof top over her kennel so she would have shade and so she wouldnt get rained on as bad. And i cant put the pool in from the bottom b/c if i raise the kennel up, it will bump the wooden roof.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If it's a traditional kennel with a door large enough for a human to walk through you can get the kiddy pool in there if you don't want to spend the money. Just roll it on in there.

EDIT: it really depends on the size you're gonna get. But you can bank on spending at least 75 bones


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok im about to go cram this pool in lol. i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, if you get it in there i cant wait to hear how much she loves it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can get small plastic kiddy pools I have a kiddy pool , a dog house, and a water bucket int a 12x6 dog run and it fits ok. You could just fill up the kiddy pool and use that for water and bathing just change it everyday. Most of my dogs now drink out of the pools anyway I guess they just like bath water! lol
I also use metal galvanized buckets clipped to the side with a double ended snap and that works great. Bailey does try to play with her water bowl but when I pout more toys in the run she left it alone.
Just some ideas good luck


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

do you have a petsmart near you they tend to sell the smaller kiddie pools and there only like 8 bucks, you should try that its what i was going to recommend, and ive found its better to just stalk up on them seeing as they can sell out and pups tend to chew them up or they get holes so i buy like at least 5 at a time


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok i got the pool in! and i didnt have to cram it in. i dont know why i was thinking that pool was SOOO big. im uploading pics to show you all right now


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nice little set up you have there  I knew she'd like it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great advice IBC! She looks like she loves it!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! a lot of hard work was put into the set up. thanks for all the advice! i just hope she doesnt fall asleep in there lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice!!! you may even want to try it with your other pup, its a great way for them to cool themselfs down if they get to hot just lay down in the water chill out and get a drink lol 
also i agree with IBC nice set up:clap:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol I read this whole thread and I kept rooting you'd listen to Shana and put that pool in there ... I love the pic of her laying in there like *Oh Yes* this is living lol ...
I agree great set up and kudos on creating shade for them in there .....


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

thanks. my other dog doesnt like the water as much as her. he refuses to get in the pool. when the pool was out in the yard my puppy(Layla) would get all in it. but my other dog(champ) would just look at her like pshh im not gettin in there.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could enter your pic in the photo contest!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

really? how


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the pic will have to be made a little smaller. Just follow the instructions and post the pic on this other thread.
http://www.gopitbull.com/contests/28892-dog-days-summer-photo-contest.html#post337340


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool! that will work! I have dogs who love the pools and some who hate them I guess it just depends. I see your other dogs water bucket is in the middle of the dog run I suggest getting a double snap and putting it on the fence. You don;t want your dog to knock it over and be in the heat without water. all my buckets are secured to he fence just to be safe and it also keeps them rom playing with it.

And yes you have a nice set up!!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Yea Champ's water bowl is always there. He never knocks it over. He's so neat and tidy about things. It's like he's human. When I put his food in his pan and put it in his kennel it doesnt move. When I get ready to put more food in it, his pan is in the same spot as I put it earlier. He even poops in only 1 corner of his kennel. He's nothin like Layla. He doesnt play with his water bowl or his food pan. I guess that's the difference between older dogs and pups


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no my older dogs still play in the water! lol that is why I had to get tham all baby pools, your just lucky you have a calm dog


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> no my older dogs still play in the water! lol that is why I had to get tham all baby pools, your just lucky you have a calm dog


:goodpost: lol my lucy is 2 and as calm as they come but i don't think Toboe or tika will ever calm down lol


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

lol yea i am very thankful that champ is so calm b/c i dont think i could handle having two like layla.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> Yea i saw those at petsmart. i started to get 1, but i just knew some way some how she'd figure out a way to chew it right off the fence. I might go back and purchase 1 becuse it cant hurt to try b/c hey it might just work. But how does it actually work? Does it constantly drip? Does water drip out just when she licks on it?


If you hang it on the outside of the kennel with only the nozzle inside, it should work well. Dogs usually won't try to chew through metal. It works very well for my dog. sometimes they drip a little, but barely any to notice. a good quality bottle that is used properly shouldn't drip at all unless your dog licks it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

You could try a spicket bottle... Or what I do, Lex only gets water at feeding time, helps keep him from having to pee often. Which also helps potty training


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

another thing you could do to keep water only for drinking is to get a big bucket like you have and then get those double springloaded clips and clip it on to the fencing. We got our at the feed store. That way you good have the play pool and clean drinking water.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> So my puppy is almost 6 months old. She loves water, so it's hard keepin a water bowl filled with water in her kennel. At 1st i started out using a plastic, rectangular shaped kitty litter pan as her water bowl. That worked somewhat. The problem with that was my puppy would sit/lay in the water bowl and most of the water would splash out of the container. Then she would play with the kitter litter pan, so the rest of the water would be splashed out eventually. So I came up with a new idea. I purchased a mop bucket and tied it to a corner of her kennel, but eventually she tugged on that for so long that the knots that i tied came loose, and she ended up emptying the bucket of water. Then I decided to use a small/medium metal bowl to put her water in because she wouldnt be able to lay in that so i thought that would do the trick for sure. Nope. Soon as I put that bowl of water in her kennel, she put her front paws in it and started diggin in it like it was dirt. Plz help. any tips will be appreciated. I just need something that will hold water that my puppy cant turn over or chew up. Its too hot for her not to have access to water 24/7


use a couple of bull clips they look like climbers clips sold at hardware store or in hardware dep. and secure the metal 2 -5 gal bucket back in the corner.

I use a bull clip with a with a heavy duty snap smaller than whats on my lead (horse lead) bigger than was on those cheap leashes.. I picked both up at ace and cliped the bull clip to the fence and the snap the use the snap to hold the bucket  _There are weighted bowls bigger at the bottom made from marble if you have a marble shop near by they may be able to make you one to the size of your request I hada 2gallon one and left it a good friends house during my nomad days, those are exceptional.​_


----------

